

White House announces new privacy "Bill of Rights," Do Not Track agreement - jasonkolb
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/news/2012/02/white-house-announces-new-privacy-bill-of-rights-do-not-track-agreement.ars

======
jasonkolb
I was actually toying with the idea of building a product around online
behavior modeling with things like evercookies (<http://samy.pl/evercookie/>),
but after digging into what was possible with them I figured it was almost
certain to be cracked down on at some point. Looks like that was a good move.

